# Betta Doesn't like Filter Current



## aja31 (May 17, 2013)

I recently got a new bigger tank for my Betta with a 3 stage filter system. The problem is the outlet creates a current on the top of the water that my betta strongly dislikes. He just hides under his rock where there is no current except to breathe. When I turn the filter off he swims around. 

I tried the water bottle trick to slow down the current and it helped but not enough. I was able to reduce the flow to a level he liked by putting sponges into the intake but then the outlet flow is not enough to turn the Bio-wheel canister. I can't afford to buy a different filter right now so I'm not sure what the best solution is. Is it better to let him suffer with a strong current, or let him suffer with no Bio-wheel?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Try just putting the sponge in the outflow instead of the intake like this thread shows: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=56100

I'm curious as to how you did the water bottle trick because I hardly ever get flow from mine when I do it.


----------



## aja31 (May 17, 2013)

lilnaugrim said:


> Try just putting the sponge in the outflow instead of the intake like this thread shows: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=56100
> 
> I'm curious as to how you did the water bottle trick because I hardly ever get flow from mine when I do it.


It stops the outward flow but creates two side flows that push my poor betta around when he goes near the corners. I've attached a picture of my bottle set-up. I'll try the sponge method at the outlet that seems like it might work better for me. Thanks for the help.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Ah gotcha, see my Betta's learned once they were swept away by the side flows and just never went back over there again lol. Glad I could help in some way ^^


----------

